# Dryfall



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

48,000 square foot aquatic center for NCCU. This lift is amazing have some more pics. It folds down compact enough to travel through a standard double door while still able to put you 76 feet in the air!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Very cool. 

Was it difficult to use? Did it feel sturdy?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

There was about a half a day learning curve.. it seemed sturdy, however it did sway quite a bit when we put it in the deep end of the pool, with the main 3 tier boom fully extended and reaching out as far as it could, it definitely took some getting used to. When you're spraying an average of 60 gallons a day you tend not to think about it anymore after the first 15 gallons.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Pool deck was 42 feet from the roof deck and the deep end was another 13.5 feet.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Ugh my neck hurts just thinking about it. Never been in a lift over 35 foot and felt sturdy. At least you didn't have any wind in there to deal with.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you cover anything? Were you responsible for clean up?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Not responsible for clean up of the building it was a disaster when we got there and there is a lot more construction going on there.. the Dryfall did really well of turning to dust! We coated the lift with a couple cans of wd40 powerwashed it after, the Dryfall came right off!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool job! that look fun! to watch :laughing: Looks like you can cover allot of area in one spot. 

I think I would have gone with a slim knuckle.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice lift! What do they call it, and how much does it cost to rent?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Julian&co said:


> Not responsible for clean up of the building it was a disaster when we got there and there is a lot more construction going on there.. the Dryfall did really well of turning to dust! We coated the lift with a couple cans of wd40 powerwashed it after, the Dryfall came right off!


I PW my lifts too, it suck trying to deal with plastic and tape 50' in the air


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

What is a slim knuckle? This lift is made by a company called Teupen, they call it an "articulating atrium lift?" Too many big words for a painter. It is outrageous at 5k a week! It has 2 computers, on board diagnostics, self leveling, 20 amp electric motor and a 17 HP diesel. They say it can climb steps also..


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats awesome! I'd be running 3 shifts at 5K a week!


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

We ran it about 12 hours a day give or take


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

How'd you get in the deep end of the pool?

Nice gig


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

The gc had his guys build a ramp you can see it in one of the first 2 pics...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Julian&co said:


> What is a slim knuckle? This lift is made by a company called Teupen, they call it an "articulating atrium lift?" Too many big words for a painter. It is outrageous at 5k a week! It has 2 computers, on board diagnostics, self leveling, 20 amp electric motor and a 17 HP diesel. They say it can climb steps also..


Its a boom on 4 wheels that slim enough to get in tight spots. It can fit through a set of double doors easily. It has two knuckles on the lift, I used it on a theater project painting exposed lids. Rents for about 800 a week. 

Just curious why you went with that lift?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Sensitive flooring, whole pool deck and pool itself had 2 inch ceramic tile I was nervous about the floor cracking this lift had the least pounds per sf...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What makes that lift a better fit for the flooring? It looks like that lift could do more damage, than a lift with wheels.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Just going by the specs on the different options.. boom lifts which had counter weights, opposed to outriggers were at least twice the weight of this machine... It's on tracks which I was skeptical of with the flooring, evidently that's what this machine was designed for sensitive flooring and tight/high applications.. each outrigger has an 18" x 18" pad that goes under it. Lifts with counter weights are heavier, at least that's what I gather.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Makes sense. Thanks, good info to know.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like a "win-win" with using that lift. Great looking job!


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

Curious
I have a job that is around 43,000 sqft coming up and were going to use Sw Pro industrial multisurface Acrylic. How many gallons did you guys use and did you 2 coat it. Also what was the duration of the job?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

optimal said:


> Curious
> I have a job that is around 43,000 sqft coming up and were going to use Sw Pro industrial multisurface Acrylic. How many gallons did you guys use and did you 2 coat it. Also what was the duration of the job?


Is it an exposed structural steel ceiling? I would get a rep on board.. it is so difficult to estimate paint on these... our application was Dryfall, it was white over black 2 huge catwalks... a ton of ductwork... wasn't really 2 coats but it was definitely more than one coat.. the roof deck has 3 different angles. So to cover you have to hit it from 3 different angles. Rep told me with Dryfall not to count on more than 60 square ft per gallon on this particular ceiling. Bottom line it took 750 gallons which was 67 Sq FT a gallon.. I imagine your coverage and sq footage would be better not using a dryfall...


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Ahhh the answer to your other question... took us 14 work days.. however the lift we used made it a one man show.. bucket dimensions were 26 inches by 46 inches. We switched on and off the lift.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice job, good luck for the ones who will be cleaning this mess!!!!!


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Nice job, good luck for the ones who will be cleaning this mess!!!!!


 They started cleaning most of it is being swept right up.. their scope calls for pressure washing anyhow between the 2 it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Completely spectacular!!! This type of work is very intimidating to me.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Hope you have an awsome massage therapist. My neck would be toast after that. You know what would be sweet though is if you had a piece of wood to act as a recliner so you could lay back to spray or maybe just wear a neck brace.

Anyways good job dude.


----------

